# TI-83 Plus se - Arbeiten mit Variabeln !?



## silentmoebius (14. Dezember 2003)

Guten Tag,

habe gestern meinen neuen TI-83 Plus bekommen, am Dienstag steht eine Mathearbeit an und ich habe komischer Weise mein Handbuch verlegt (Ja, am ersten Tag schon :-( )

Nun gut, ich habe schon einige Zeit lang im Internet nachgeschaut wie man mit Variabeln arbeiten kann, dies meine ich so:

Beispiele:

entweder (gleichungen resp. ungleichungen, oder aber auch quadr.gl.): 

a²  + 5a + 36 = 0 -> Gibt die mögichen Werte für die variable "a" an

oder (Viel wichtiger, Multiplikation, Division, Addition etc.. von Variablen):
 a / c + a / b -> Gibt dann das Ergebnis : a(c+ b) / bc an

Auf jeden Fall suche ich ein Progrämmchen oder sonst' was mitdem man dies rechnen kann wie beim TI-92

Bin um Jede Hilfe Dankbar

Grüsse


----------



## webfreak (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich verstehe deine frage net genau, aber ich starte mal einen Versuch:

solve(x^2*5+3=7,x)
ergibt dann x1= und x2=

Ich hoffe das ist das was du suchst.


----------



## ReemE (7. Februar 2004)

also im Prinzip funktioniert die SOLVE funktion immer ...
hab dir aber mal schnell ein Programm geschrieben um die quadr. Formel einfacher zu loesen:



> ClrHome
> Disp "Werte:"
> Input "A=",A
> Input "B=",B
> ...



Mit Variablem zu rechnen ist garnicht schwierig ..
Beispiel:


> (A/B)+(H*C)->X
> Disp X




wenn du Fragen hast,, dann schiess los 
mfg


----------



## pantherO (21. März 2004)

@ReemE wo gibst du das alles ein?
und weist du villeicht auch wie ich mit dem 1. und 2. Summensatz rechnen kann?


----------

